# tiger barbs always on the bottom



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I've got about 15 tiger barbs and 10 green tiger barbs in a 55g and the strange thing they seem to prefer the bottom part of the tank right above the gravel... every description on the net says that they prefer middle to top but mine go there usually only at night...

tank is mature (ammonium 0, nitrate 10), well filtrated (eheim 2215 & 2222), heavily planted and they even have the gall to eat the pellets I feed my julii with ..

I've also noticed them nibbling on green algae so is it possible I'm not feeding them enough?

edit: could the light be too bright even though the tank is heavily planted? (4x54w t5ho, 2 pink, 2 10k)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

how long have they been in that tank? sounds like they are just getting use to their environment.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I second Hitch's comment. Especially if there are no other fish swimming around in the water column for them to feel comfortable. 

I have noticed tiger barbs staying near bottoms and corners when new as well. Very young and small tiger barbs seem to do this for protection. 

What other fish have you got in the tank?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

other then barbs just 5 julii cories .. and they've been in the tank for about a month or so

they do go to middle and top but not too often.. they basically swim about 10cm above gravel (mostly)

it's really strange, they seem comfortable, lots of chasing and playing, they eat well .. they just do it mostly in the lower part of the tank .. at night when I turn the lights off they migrate to the middle part of the tank..

I thought it was the water so I was doing more frequent water changes, but it doesn't seem to make any difference
also for some reason they keep eating green algae between feedings..

3/4 of my tigers are adult too

any ideas?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

okoolo said:


> other then barbs just 5 julii cories .. and they've been in the tank for about a month or so
> 
> they do go to middle and top but not too often.. they basically swim about 10cm above gravel (mostly)
> 
> ...


Tiger barbs always seem uncomfortable. It's just their nature up to about 1/2 size. As is grazing algae. It's a spazzy fish which grows into a fat placid fish.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Party!*

....sounds like these guys need a party - fill a nylon stocking with peat moss/turn the heat up to 82 C and drop a block of bloodworms in......these guys'll be dancin' in no time.

I've always kept angelfish and tetras and now just getting into barbs......amazing the beautiful colours in those green barbs and they're always flashing and showing off/fighting with each other - a most amazing fish!!! - looks like an aquatic bullfight!


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm you think it's the ph?


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

....don't worry about where they choose to exist ......relax......they're just being what they are......as long as they're healthy/happy.....


----------

